# Whole Home Issues..



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

I had my whole home service up and working with no issues for close to a year. This past weekend I had to wash the carpet and disconnected all my receivers and routers. I'm now getting warnings that my receivers keep losing connection, causing me not to be able to play a show.

Is there anything that I can do to get things working back to how it was before?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Do you have the system connected to a router, ie the internet?

If so, set all your receivers to static IP's outside the routers DHCP range.


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Do you have the system connected to a router, ie the internet?
> 
> If so, set all your receivers to static IP's outside the routers DHCP range.


Yes, all receivers are connected to the internet via DECA.

I will give this a try when I get home, thank you for the advice.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Menu>Setup>System Setup>Network Setup>Advanced Setup

Make sure the Subnet Mask is the same on all receivers and that the Default Gateway and DNS are set to the Router's IP address. I have my router (Airport Extreme) set to allow DHCP addresses from 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.100. My receivers are all set to 10.0.1.201-208.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wonder if this thread has anything to do with this one: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196317


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Menu>Setup>System Setup>Network Setup>Advanced Setup
> 
> Make sure the Subnet Mask is the same on all receivers and that the Default Gateway and DNS are set to the Router's IP address. I have my router (Airport Extreme) set to allow DHCP addresses from 10.0.1.2 to 10.0.1.100. My receivers are all set to 10.0.1.201-208.


I have followed your instructions, and everything seems to be connected and working fine. I will come back here and provide an update.

Thank you!


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Wonder if this thread has anything to do with this one: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196317


No, they are not related 

Different issues.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

scb2k said:


> I have followed your instructions, and everything seems to be connected and working fine. I will come back here and provide an update.
> 
> Thank you!


Well! What's happening?


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

everything has been fixed. My receivers are all connected with each other and not disconnecting from the network.


----------

